
Ask HN: What's the best way to invest in Bitcoin? - jgrahamc
Suppose I want to add some Bitcoin to my investment portfolio (meagre as it is). What would be the best way?
======
joeclark77
I would guess that the smartest way is the way you would invest in California
gold in 1849: by _not_ investing in the too-good-to-be true dream of easy free
money, but investing _instead_ in the businesses that profit on the greed of
the dreamers. Which ones those are, I don't know.

~~~
phantom_oracle
Selling those GPU-enhanced servers is akin to the toolmakers selling shovels
and other tools to gold-diggers.

------
oafitupa
To get the bitcoins you need a broker, an exchange, or buy them in person.
Check out Coinbase, Kraken, and Localbitcoins.

To keep your coins safe you can use Electrum. It will generate a "seed" that
you need to print or write down and keep it safe. The wallet will use that
seed to generate addresses you can use to receive bitcoins. If you are into
Linux, you can use a Tails DVD to generate the seed in a clean environment,
which is safer. I think the last version added Electrum so you won't need to
install anything extra.

Another option is to use multi-signature online wallets like Coinkite (I think
Coinbase offers multi-signature too now).

------
jacquesm
Define 'some'...

You could simply buy them, take your wallet offline (store it on a couple of
USB sticks and check on them periodically to make sure they're all still
readable).

Buying bitcoin is not an investment, it's mostly a gamble.

------
jordsmi
Depends where you are from.

If from US just sign up at coinbase, add bank account, and buy them.

